# Nancy and Salem says Happy Halloween



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just thought post this one as just got her in today.Really great kit from a company called tweeterhead of a 1/6 scale Witch named Nancy and her buddy Salem sculpted by Jeff Yagher.
The Last pic of her you see below was painted by David Fisher:thumbsup:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a good looking kit.

James


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang day Yagher boy can sculpt...and this Fisher person knows his way around the paints too! :tongue:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

James and James its a really nice kit and one that goes together with no problem at all.All the parts are keyed to fit nicely and the castings are perfect.Plus David Fishers paintup really brings it to life.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The face, the hands, the toad, what a brilliant sculpt, you should enjoy this one!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> The face, the hands, the toad, what a brilliant sculpt, you should enjoy this one!


I definitly am :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

How can I get in touch with these guys about obtaining one, Danny?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> How can I get in touch with these guys about obtaining one, Danny?


 James,Contact Chad at www.tweeterhead.com the witch and salem are $85.00


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like the dress inspirating came from the Bama witch from Aurora!.. sweet looking kit Danny!


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I should have some pics soon of Davids other paint job on her, less Gypsy and more old Salem Hag!


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

*Newest Nancy and Satan piece*

Just ran across this thread about my Nancy and Satan Kit. Thanks to Wolfman66 for posting it. 

She was indeed inspired by the Aurora with as well as the newest piece, "Home Cookin'" Nancy in her Kitchen cookin' up a mighty spell. Again inspired by the Aurora kit, but then expanded on a 1000%. With over 110 pieces this kit is crazy huge. Hope you like the pics.



















She is available for order, please inquire if you're interested.

-Chad


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Now that's how Aurora should've done it - especially the wooden cages. Thanks for showing.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Two words: "Absolutely." "Fantastic." I can't wait to see the built ups. This is a beautiful kit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So the Witch figure Aurora should have done is a unique piece?Not the same as the Witch above.Leaving the diorama part aside,I mean.


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the comments, she will be painted and featured in the next issue of AFM! Can't wait!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is an absolutely fantastic witch kit/diroama. That is the classic kit with a work over that does the idea justice. It has to be somewhat costly but I'm going to save my pennies and hope to get one. The detail and all the things that are in it are just perfect. Sending you a PM to find out more details on it. And what size/scale is it? It would be great if it is the original Aurora Witch scale, 1/8 or 1/10, whatever the original was. Also, who sculpted it, Yagher?


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey,

WOW, Thanks for the kind words.

The piece is 1/6th scale, around 12 inches tall and 16 inches wide. Over 100 parts. Cauldron and bottles are cast in clear. 

Jeff Yagher sculpted 90% of the kit and Mike Cusanelli sculpted the rest including most of the small bits. 

Every item in the kit from the knife to the bottles have been taken from either paintings, museum items, or photo's so there is reference for everything. 

I've tried to keep the price down, but it's a lot of resin. For the kit alone, including Nancy I am asking $275.00. Shipping in the US is $32.00. International shipping is more. 

Thanks again, feel free to PM me


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So is this considered a "Boxart" kit from Yagher to continue the line of Aurora "Boxart" kits?

I love all the details...

Please PM me the details on the newest version of Nancy "Home Cookin" and when this will be ready to cast up as a complete diorama and kit...

MMM


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey,

Not a box art kit in the sense of what JY and MIM are doing.

I was obviously inspired by that kit as a starting point, I think it's my favorite kit hands down. I wanted to take the stuff that I loved about it and expand on it. Adding more items etc. 

The back is completely sculpted as well with some fun little things.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

How much would it costs for the Witch only sculpture.I'm talking about the modified Witch in the Aurora Witch diorama.Not the one on top of the page,although that one is a fantastic sculpt as well.


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey,

Nancy is for sale on my site, she is $85.00 

If you want her just let me know that you want the Home Cookin version and also which cat you want.

Thanks


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It would be a good idea to see the Home Cookin version first in close up shots.Although I'm sure it looks great,it's just to be official.:thumbsup:


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll post a pic later today!


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey,

So based on the fact that the international shipping is so high, I've been thinking...

I was going to break the kitchen up into four pieces when it officially goes on sale, but the shipping savings will be little to none internationally.

I'm wondering if besides the entire set, would people like to buy a modified set that just includes Nancy on a small base, Satan on his pillow on a small base and the cauldron on its red hot coal base?

The savings would be alot on shipping and I could probably keep the price relatively low.

Thoughts??


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if the figure only would fit in the First Class mail category in Canada.Would make shipping very affordable.Priority mail is usually quite high.


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep,

Nancy and Satan both fit in a small box and should be very inexpensive to ship to Canada.


----------

